# Research SARMs



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

How many of these research SARMS sources out there are bunk? I'm looking to get into SARMS after reading their potential benefits on numerous studies in clinical trials and animals ...I would hope some of them are legit because technically I don't think they are illegal if being sold for non-human research purposes only, am I correct?? To many junk supplements pushers and many more SARMS pushers on some of these boards that are looking to steal an unsuspecting members money.


----------



## Steamboat (Apr 24, 2015)

That's the catch, not for human consumption is why it can be sold legally. From reading about them on a lot of other forums, there are a ton of fakes.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 24, 2015)

Steamboat said:


> That's the catch, not for human consumption is why it can be sold legally. From reading about them on a lot of other forums, there are a ton of fakes.



Exactly, so how do I know which one's are real? I'm guessing a legitimate research company?


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 24, 2015)

There are a couple sponsors here that have SARMS.  I'd start there.


----------

